# Roadmaster-master needed quickly!!!



## danny7147 (Mar 20, 2012)

Right, I'm not an American... I'm English... from England... and although I'm an absolute expert on 3 speeds etc, I know absolutely nothing about American bikes! Show me a Schwinn, I'd just raise an eyebrow... which is why I need some seriously quick help from my friends over the pond! 

On ebay and VERY local is a bike that ends in 16 hours time. What that is in your time I have no clue, but let's just say that by the time you've read this it'll be ending VERY soon. I need to know if it's something worth adding to a collection, if it's something worth spending money on, or if it's just a run of the mill piece of foreign made junk. Why it's in England I have no idea, but it has no bids and would cost about $30. Nothing. Right... on with the bike!















That's it, it says nothing about it except it needs restoration. We never had Roadmasters here, so it's a definate American version!

If you want to dig deeper for me, the item number is 120874822758

Huge great big English thanks for anyone who can help!


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 20, 2012)

On this side it would have virtually no collectible value and it is really a rather sub-par bicycle as bicycles meant-for-riding go. I think it would be hard to sell here for $30 but as you note, it does have novelty value over there.

Best,


----------



## danny7147 (Mar 20, 2012)

That's what I was thinking... I think it's worth it, just for having something a little foreign!  So, I know how to 'date' English bikes with my eyes shut... but is there a way to date a Roadmaster? It looks 80's to me, but then I really know absolutely nothing about American bikes


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree that the bike is probably from the eighties. I don't believe anyone has worked on decoding serial numbers for AMF products from that period but some bikes can be roughly dated by the type and color of reflectors and the required BMA decals on the frames. Not my area of expertise though.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 21, 2012)

What's up with that front derailler?
Yeah, looks like bottom of the 80s barrel.


----------

